# pre roadtrip checklist



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I highly recommend switching to amsoil or Mobil 1 over the dealer oil to avoid lspi (knock) and the dreaded cracked piston. Also, pull your plugs, gap them properlybto .025, and put anti seize on the threads (you will thank yourself many times for doing this)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would not put anti-seize on NKG plugs. They come with a special coating to prevent seizing. If you add anti-seize, it become a lubricant and will invalidate you torque setting of 18 Ft-Lbs.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Good to know. I used ac delco and the torque specs called for 7-15 ft-lb or 1/16th turn past finger tight. There’s a handy chart on the delco website, I found it very useful. Do the NGK plugs work better? I’m still having issues with knock and my ecu neutering power at 2800 RPM, so car is going back to Chevy again today (I don’t think they actually changed it). 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Swap the transmission fluid out for Amsoil synchromesh. The gen 1 ECO MT had the same transmission and same 1->2 shift grind. The Amsoil fluid makes a huge difference. The M32 transmission requires 2.5 quarts to be properly filled.

The ACDelco Dexos oil is now a full synthetic. There are others on the market but this one is good enough as long as you change every 5 to 7 thousand miles.

As for wear and tear on the car, I drove my 2012 ECO MT from Denver to New Hampshire and back several times. One of the return trips was done in two 1,000+ mile days and every trip had at least one 800 to 900 mile day. I even had one day where I drove non-stop nearly 500 miles - no bathroom breaks; no gas stops - stopped for lunch and gas, and then proceeded to drive another 600 miles (with stops) to get home. The M32 transmission had no issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Good to know. I used ac delco and the torque specs called for 7-15 ft-lb or 1/16th turn past finger tight. There’s a handy chart on the delco website, I found it very useful. Do the NGK plugs work better? I’m still having issues with knock and my ecu neutering power at 2800 RPM, so car is going back to Chevy again today (I don’t think they actually changed it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ACDelco plugs in the Cruze are made by NGK.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

LE2 spark plug torque is 13lbft.

I use a torque wrench and put a very light and even coating of nickel or ceramic based anti-seize on every single spark plug I install.(many thousands of them in in the last 20yrs) never had a single plug fall out, back out, or otherwise fail due to improper torque.


----------



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

obermd said:


> Swap the transmission fluid out for Amsoil synchromesh. The gen 1 ECO MT had the same transmission and same 1->2 shift grind. The Amsoil fluid makes a huge difference. The M32 transmission requires 2.5 quarts to be properly filled.
> 
> The ACDelco Dexos oil is now a full synthetic. There are others on the market but this one is good enough as long as you change every 5 to 7 thousand miles.
> 
> As for wear and tear on the car, I drove my 2012 ECO MT from Denver to New Hampshire and back several times. One of the return trips was done in two 1,000+ mile days and every trip had at least one 800 to 900 mile day. I even had one day where I drove non-stop nearly 500 miles - no bathroom breaks; no gas stops - stopped for lunch and gas, and then proceeded to drive another 600 miles (with stops) to get home. The M32 transmission had no issues.


was that trip before or after the swap from oem fluids?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blaizin1020 said:


> was that trip before or after the swap from oem fluids?


I did those trips before and after. I don't know if that 500 mile non-stop hop was before or after, but I did replace the OEM Synchromesh swill with Amsoil well before the 45,000 miles change interval. After the change I had almost no grind incidents from hard fast 1->2 shifts.


----------



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

obermd said:


> I did those trips before and after. I don't know if that 500 mile non-stop hop was before or after, but I did replace the OEM Synchromesh swill with Amsoil well before the 45,000 miles change interval. After the change I had almost no grind incidents from hard fast 1->2 shifts.


Thanks.


----------

